# Flavour yes no?



## Kevyn (7/11/16)

Making another juice.. any help?

Cinnamon TFA
CREAMY cream
Custard
?
?
Opinions?


----------



## igor (7/11/16)

apple or peach?


----------



## Kevyn (7/11/16)

Peach vanilla custard and cinnamon with sweet cream?


----------



## igor (7/11/16)

yeah, but very light on the cinnamon.
Will be interesting for sure


----------



## KZOR (7/11/16)

I would add Frosted doughnut and French vanilla cream.


----------



## Kevyn (7/11/16)

I'm one of those cinnamon guys:'))


----------



## Kevyn (7/11/16)

KZOR said:


> I would add Frosted doughnut and French vanilla cream.


I don't want that to sweet doughnut taste.
I'm looking for a creamy custard mellowy morning and all day vape


----------



## KZOR (7/11/16)

Then switch doughnut for yellow cake.


----------



## Kevyn (7/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Then switch doughnut for yellow cake.


Good suggestion. How is yellow cake?


----------



## KZOR (7/11/16)

I have a custard recipe called Custardo in which I use it.
Here is a list of ingredients for the real recipe ......will give you a good idea. 
Gives nice body without adding too much sweetness.


unsalted butter

sugar

eggs

egg yolks

salt

baking powder

all-purpose flour

buttermilk

vanilla extract

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevyn (7/11/16)

KZOR said:


> I have a custard recipe called Custardo in which I use it.
> Here is a list of ingredients for the real recipe ......will give you a good idea.
> Gives nice body without adding too much sweetness.
> 
> ...


So in terms of flavour.. TFA or flavour art? And recipe should include :

French Vanilla Custard 
Sweet Cream
TFA cinnamon but as per low qty added into the mix 
And a peach but about 10% only? 

And yellow cake? Not sure how this would taste as I've never tried.


----------



## KZOR (7/11/16)

Most of my flavourings are TFA
Go for 3% yellow cake ....should be descent recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevyn (7/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Most of my flavourings are TFA
> Go for 3% yellow cake ....should be descent recipe.


Will give it a go man. Won't know until I try.


----------



## Pindyman (7/11/16)

Butter pecan... Custard... Cream... And a pinch of cinnamon should be quite tasty... Maybe add in something that C an be used as a biscuit base.... Maybe some FA cookie

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

